
Ask HN: What's the best privacy friendly Android email app? - patrickbolle
I&#x27;m moving everything off Google as best as I can at the moment, switching to Fastmail, etc.<p>My biggest issue at the moment is finding a trustworthy app to use for my email (personal and work).<p>I&#x27;ve used Gmail forever and have come to love the interface and such on my phone.<p>I&#x27;ve tried K-9 and while it gets the job done it is extremely clunky and it really makes sorting through emails a chore in my opinion.<p>There are a few other options that are paid via the Google Play Store like Nine and CloudMail and such, but I don&#x27;t know how legit these are and I don&#x27;t want to be handing my emails + logins to some random third party.<p>Is there a better option than K9?<p>I&#x27;d love to use the Fastmail app as it is great, but I NEED offline support as I travel a lot and am out of service quite often.<p>Thanks!
======
romanovcode
If you are moving everything from Google you should really not be using
Android. There is absolutely no point in your case.

That is unless you will be using Google-Less android. Tutanota and FairMail
are OK.

~~~
patrickbolle
I agree, but I'm currently stuck with a phone that is unrootable (Zenfone 3
Max ZC520TL) so I'm sort of stuck.

I figure at the very least, moving my email off Google is a good first step.

Tutanota is cool but I like having IMAP option which is not available with
them. FairMail is a great idea and I'm following development closely for it,
but right now it just doesn't accomplish what I need.

